# Formula Cura verliert Öl am Speed Lock



## rakoth (23. April 2018)

Nach der zweiten Ausfahrt mit meinem neuen Spindrift, musste ich beim einladen ins Auto feststellen das der Bremssattel meiner Vorderen Bremse verölt ist...
Nach dem ich sie mit isoprop gereinigt habe, lässt sich jetzt feststellen, das dass Öl wohl am Speed Lock Verschluss austritt - und wohl auch nur beim Bremshebel anziehen. 

Hatte das schon jemand?


----------



## rakoth (7. Juni 2018)

Nachdem sich herausgestellt hat das nicht der Speed Lock ein Problem hatte, sondern die Zange nicht Plan war, ging die Bremse zu Cosmic. 
Als sie von Cosmic zurück kam, habe ich Sie montiert und beim ersten Mal Hebel ziehen lief Öl aus dem Speed Lock.... (Da Frage ich mich, hat Cosmic nicht einmal die Dichtheit überprüft??)
Mein Händler hat sie dann gereinigt, entlüftet und alles hat funktioniert wie es soll. Allerdings war nun bereits der zweite Satz Beläge verölt...

Nach einem Tag Bikepark und ein paar Stunden hometrails ohne Probleme, wollte ich gestern dann wieder eine Runde drehen... Aber die VR Bremse hat schon komisch gequietscht. Es kam Öl aus dem Speed Lock! 

Läuft also richtig gut.... In zwei Wochen geht's nach Davos - ob ich da mein Leben ner Formula anvertrauen soll?


Ich bin ja gespannt was Cosmic nun dazu sagt, immerhin ist die Bremse noch keine 8 Wochen alt (wovon sie 2 Wochen nicht nutzbar war)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rakoth (8. Juni 2018)

Interessiert hier auch niemanden so wirklich? @FormulaGermany ? @CosmicSports ?
Laut Händlern und meinem Bike Hersteller gabs auch noch nie defekte bei Formula Produkten... Bei mir gleich mehrfach.
Da könnt ich echt kotzen...


----------



## Deleted 291825 (9. Juni 2018)

Ohne dich jetzt verärgern zu wollen,  aber hier im Forum wird dein Problem nicht gelöst .
Nimm am Montag den Hörer in die Hand  ruf bei Cosmic an, im Anschluss schickst du die Bremse nochmal ein und wirst hoffentlich danach zufrieden mit ihr sein.


----------



## rakoth (9. Juni 2018)

Wie gut der Service bei @CosmicSports  funktioniert hab ich ja gesehen, die Bremse kam vom service und war direkt wieder defekt. Da wurden einfach nur die haken am Protokoll gemacht und fertig...
Als Antwort darauf bekommt man dann ein "tja, passiert". Ich bin auch nur ein Einzelfall, deswegen interessiert das euch nicht die Bohne.

Ich hoffe ganz stark das sich hier eine elegantere Lösung finden lässt, denn in zwei Wochen geht's bei mir in den bike Urlaub.

Analog dazu versuche ich seit Wochen den richtigen Adapter für die Cura zu bekommen, entweder er kommt in der falschen Farbe oder falsche Seite...

Die Performance der Selva und Cura ist echt Top, aber zumindest bei mir seit ihr was die Qualität angeht mittlerweile unten durch. Meine Selva braucht bereits nen Service obwohl sie noch keine 30h gelaufen ist (ging ja auch schlecht mit ständig defekter Bremse...).


PS: so richtig auf den Zeiger geht mir hier die Einstellung das man nur keine Kritik üben darf, sowohl bei Formula als auch bei Propain - und das man verärgert ist über ständige defekte trifft auch auf Unverständnis. Ich will das Zeug fahren und ned dauernd irgendwas einschicken!


----------



## Deleted 291825 (9. Juni 2018)

ich kann dich verstehen, nur hilft lamentieren in einem Forum genau gar nichts.
wir können dir eh nicht helfen, da es "uns" (Formula D.) nicht mehr gibt. 
daher bleibt dir schlichtweg nichts anderes übrig, als mit Cosmic in Kontakt zu treten und den Fehler beheben zu lassen.

daher nochmal - wenn Fehler auftreten, egal welches Produkt betreffend, Regel das doch erstmal mit den jeweiligen Stellen und im Anschluss kann man ja seine Erfahrung in einem Forum äußern.
Aber erstmal online auf Fehlersuche gehen, welche offensichtlich noch nicht da waren und hier sowieso nicht gelöst werden können, ist halt alles, aber definitiv nicht zielführend.

in diesem Sinne viel Erfolg und eine hoffentlich problemfreie restliche Saison.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (10. Juni 2018)

FormulaGermany schrieb:


> ich kann dich verstehen, nur hilft lamentieren in einem Forum genau gar nichts.
> wir können dir eh nicht helfen, da es "uns" (Formula D.) nicht mehr gibt.
> daher bleibt dir schlichtweg nichts anderes übrig, als mit Cosmic in Kontakt zu treten und den Fehler beheben zu lassen.
> 
> ...



Oh je,

muss mich hier leider zu Wort melden, hat zwar nichts mit dem TE Problem zu tun, aber die Antwort dazu (Formula Germany) und meine 2,5 Stündige Suche heute Morgen für eine Cura Bremse inkl. Zubehör und noch dazu, dass das Wunder Mineralöl von Formula Deutschlandweit bei Online Händlern nicht lieferbar ist.

Lamentieren nennt ihr das?

Ich nenne es transparenz

Ich werde schauen was ich tun werde....

PS:

damit Ihr mal vielleicht zum Nachdenken kommt, wenn es Euch *noch* wichtig ist.

Cura Bremse bestellt bei Action Sport,andere Shops nicht lieferbar oder 20 Tagen Lieferzeit usw.

die passenden Adapter inkl. Scheiben musste ich bei H&S Bike bestellen, andere Shops siehe oben

Bleedingkit musste ich für sagenhafte 39€ bei fahrrad.de bestellen, andere Shops, siehe oben

Mineralöl bei keinem einzigen Onlineshop momentan lieferbar

Soll ich da wirklich noch Formula Bremsen fahren?


----------



## Deleted 291825 (10. Juni 2018)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Formula/Bremsfluessigkeit-Mineraloel-fuer-Cura-Cura-E-p52690/

Bitteschön

Die Suche hat mich ein paar Klicks bei Google gekostet und weitere e-Teile sind auch dort gelistet.

Was die Lieferfähigkeit anbelangt - bei cosmic sind alle Teile lagernd.
D.h.dein Händler muss es nur dort bestellen .
Auch hier hilft wieder dieses altbewährte "Reden"


----------



## Deleted 38566 (10. Juni 2018)

FormulaGermany schrieb:


> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Formula/Bremsfluessigkeit-Mineraloel-fuer-Cura-Cura-E-p52690/
> 
> Bitteschön
> 
> ...



Bitteschön
und ich habe genau weniger Sekunden benötigt um festzustellen, dass das Öl  bei bike components 20 Tagen oder mehr Lieferzeit hat....

was soll das?

wenn die Händler alle kein Öl erst anbieten und/oder 20 Tagen Lieferzeit angeben, dann kann irgend etwas nicht stimmen.

Seis drum, habe die Bestellung alle storniert/widerrufen, für mich muss das klar & definiert sein. Hier ist es aber nicht und die Formula Produkte scheinen mir eher Exoten zu sein, was ja auch die Verfügbarkeit bei vielen Onlinehändlern klar zum Ausdruck kommt.

Bin hier raus....


----------



## Deleted 291825 (10. Juni 2018)

FormulaGermany schrieb:


> Was die Lieferfähigkeit anbelangt - bei cosmic sind alle Teile lagernd.
> D.h.dein Händler muss es nur dort bestellen .
> Auch hier hilft wieder dieses altbewährte "Reden"



Ich wiederhole mich ungern - einfach bestellen, es ist lieferbar. 
BC hat x-tausend Artikel gelistet, da können nicht alle geupdated werden. Und du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass Händler wie BC, sich alle Artikel, welche sie führen, an Lager haben. Da wird beim Lieferanten bestellt, wenn eine Kundenbestellung eingeht.


----------



## rakoth (10. Juni 2018)

FormulaGermany schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich ungern - einfach bestellen, es ist lieferbar.
> BC hat x-tausend Artikel gelistet, da können nicht alle geupdated werden. Und du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass Händler wie BC, sich alle Artikel, welche sie führen, an Lager haben. Da wird beim Lieferanten bestellt, wenn eine Kundenbestellung eingeht.


In der heutige Zeit solltet ihr das aber besser handhaben...
Es gibt mit Sicherheit einige Leute (mich eingeschlossen) die nicht nur nach Preis sondern auch entsprechender Verfügbarkeit bestellen. Und "20 Tage" bedeutet bei BC normalerweise sehr lange Lieferzeit. Das macht sich einfach nicht gut, zumal es ja nicht zig Händler gibt die von Formula etwas anbieten.
Der Onlinekunde möchte aber gerne per Klick seinen Warenkorb füllen, und nicht wegen jeder Schraube den Hörer in die Hand nehmen.... 

Braucht man sich ja nicht wundern das alle Welt nur Sram, Shimano und Fox fährt - das zeug ist halt überall zu finden und vor allem einfach zu kaufen. Ich wiederhole mich nochmal - den Hörer in die Hand nehmen ist nicht bequem, noch dazu hat da nicht jeder die Zeit dazu!

Nur meine Meinung dazu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CosmicSports (11. Juni 2018)

rakoth schrieb:


> Interessiert hier auch niemanden so wirklich? @FormulaGermany ? @CosmicSports ?
> Laut Händlern und meinem Bike Hersteller gabs auch noch nie defekte bei Formula Produkten... Bei mir gleich mehrfach.
> Da könnt ich echt kotzen...



Deine Meinung interessiert uns durchaus, nur leider sind wir nicht nur im Forum unterwegs. Wir geben uns größte Mühe auch hier mitzulesen und Feedback mitzunehmen, vergangenes Wochenende stand allerdings eine Veranstaltung an, die bereits ab Donnerstag unsere Zeit in Anspruch nahm.

Heute morgen haben wir uns dann eure Meinungen und Probleme hier angesehen und mit unserer Service Abteilung Rücksprache gehalten. Ihr werdet also gehört. Wenn es dringend ist, und zum Schreiben hier ist auch Zeit, dann könnt ihr ab 14 Uhr immer direkt unseren Service erreichen.

Das die Cura erneut undicht ist, ist tatsächlich ein absoluter Einzelfall, die Reklamationsmengen der Bremse sind unterdurchschnittlich, das dir @rakoth dann zweimal ein Defekt passiert, das tut uns ganz besonders leid. Die Bremse wurde bei uns geprüft, das Problem am Sattel wurde erkannt und der Sattel erneuert. Wieso sie in unserem Testprozedere einwandfrei und ohne Ölverlust funktioniert hat, bei dir jedoch zu Problemen neigt, untersuchen wir gerne. Hierfür ist ein Einschicken oder der Gang zum Fachhändler der mit uns Rücksprache hält jedoch unumgänglich.

@FormulaGermany hat bereits ausgeführt, was es teilweise mit Lieferbarkeiten auf sich hat. Der Gang zum Fachhandel oder der Anruf beim Händler ist hier häufig hilfreich, da diese Einsicht in unsere Warenbestände haben, das Lieferzeitangaben in Onlineshops nicht zuverlässig sind, ist leider nicht ungewöhnlich.

Kritik und Feedback sind uns wichtig, aber gebt uns auch die Zeit reagieren zu können, so viel Spaß der Job manchmal macht, wir sind nicht 24h im Forum unterwegs.

Dein Cosmic Sports Team


----------



## madpat (25. Juni 2018)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Oh je,
> 
> Bleedingkit musste ich für sagenhafte 39€ bei fahrrad.de bestellen, andere Shops, siehe oben



Wenn du unbedingt das original Bleedingkit wolltest? Die kosten auch bei anderen Herstellren gerne mal so viel. Gibt gute Adressen, welche innerhalb von wenigen Tagen ein günstigeres Bleedkit für nahezu jeden Hersteller liefern. Und das für gerade mal 10 Euro.


----------

